# Ctf´s



## Vertexto (24. Mai 2007)

Hier bitte Termine für CTF Veranstalltungen eintragen.


----------



## Vertexto (24. Mai 2007)

Sonntag 27.5.2007 CTF Nöthen(Bad Münstereifel)
Start 8:00- 10:00
Abwechslungsreiche Strecke 
66/50/35/18 Km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (24. Mai 2007)

Wie anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke? Könnte ich die mit Tandem und Kind hinten fahren ?


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2007)

Strecke ist anspruchslos: fst nur Forstautobahnen, ist sowohl Tandem- als auch kindgeeignet. Man kann unterwegs entscheiden, wie weit man fahren will, es dürften dann wenig Schiebepassagen sein (ich glaube 2 Stellen bergauf und höchstens eine bergab - außer, es ist richtig schlammig, dann wird's anstrengend und bergab auch an zwei weiteren Stellen etwas kritischer.

die lange Runde hat 1200 Hm.

bis sonntag? martin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Strecke ist anspruchslos: fst nur Forstautobahnen, ist sowohl Tandem- als auch kindgeeignet. Man kann unterwegs entscheiden, wie weit man fahren will, es dürften dann wenig Schiebepassagen sein (ich glaube 2 Stellen bergauf und höchstens eine bergab - außer, es ist richtig schlammig, dann wird's anstrengend und bergab auch an zwei weiteren Stellen etwas kritischer.
> 
> die lange Runde hat 1200 Hm.
> 
> bis sonntag? martin



@Martin
Bin Pfingsten nicht im Lande. Da ich mich ja gerne um BaMüEi herumtreibe und du die Strecke wohl kennst: machste 'ne kleine Copyrightverletzung und schreibst den ungefähren Wegverlauf mal auf? Der Anstieg von Eicherscheid zu den Nöthener Tannen und die Abfahrt in und durch's Eschweiler Tal sind ja sicher Bestandteil, oder?


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2007)

wie gesagt: anspruchslos: der schöne Trail Nöthener Tannen-Eicherscheid wird falschrum gefahren: Schotter bergab, Trail bergauf. Genauso die Abfahrt vom Radioteleskop ins Eschweiler Tal, die wurde bis 2005 bergauf genommen (überwiegend), nun der langweiligere untere Teil bergab, der Rest entfällt (ab der Orchideenwiese - sicher Naturschutzgründe, da gibt's nämlich keine richtigen Weg )

das Höhenprofil 2006







der Streckenverlauf 2006 (nur wenig geändert gegenüber den beiden Vorjahren, wird dieses Jahr sicher wieder sehr ähnlich sein...)






Start in Nöthen  - es wird dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Mai 2007)

Danke!


----------



## Ommer (27. Mai 2007)

Der nächste Termin ist am Sonntag in Buchholz, 60 km von Köln:


http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ermine=1&ID_Termine=19116&mode=breiten_detail



Gruß
Achim


----------



## R-Bike (29. Mai 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Der nächste Termin ist am Sonntag in Buchholz, 60 km von Köln:
> 
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ermine=1&ID_Termine=19116&mode=breiten_detail
> ...




Hallo Leute,

hat jemand nähere Infos zur CTF in Buchholz?
Strecke, Trailanteil etc.

Habe es letztes Jahr bei der Premiere leider nicht geschafft nach Buchholz zu fahren, die RTF´s von denen sind aber immer TOP gewesen.

Grüsse
R.


----------



## talybont (29. Mai 2007)

R-Bike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jemand nähere Infos zur CTF in Buchholz?
> Strecke, Trailanteil etc.


da ich aus der Gegend da komme (nur ca. 8km entfernt) möchte ich mal behaupten: langweilig. Kenne dort nur Forstautobahnen und Feldwege. Trails sind mir schlicht keine bekannt. Es sei denn, man hat die Erlaubnis, ins Hüppelröttchen oder ins 7GB zu fahren. Aber letztes glaube ich nicht und überhaupt. Fahrt lieber die RTF, die ist wirklich Klasse. Vor allem das Sayn-Tal.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Seiffer (1. Juni 2007)

Ja, Buchholz ist nicht so spannend. Relativ hoher Anteil an Waldautobahnen. Aber für eine lockere Runde am Sonntag morgen ganz okay.

Wir werden wohl eine trour rumd ums Roßbacher Häubchen vorziehen, wenig Verkehr und interssanter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (3. Juni 2007)

thea und ich waren heute morgen in Buchholz bei der CTF. Bei der großen Menge von RTF-Teilnehmern - es waren hunderte, CTF-Teilnehmer waren 101 -  fühlten wir uns wie Exoten mit Breitreifen...

Start um 7:00, das ist eine feine Sache, es ist noch angenehm kühl, kein Staub, keine Mücken keine Biker, die überholen .

Die Organisation war perfekt, die Strecke gut ausgewählt und beschildert, wenig Straßenanteile, einige interessante Trails .

und Kuchen gabs, hmmm, und Kaffee und Bier und Bratwurst...

ich denke nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (5. Juli 2007)

Sonntag, 08.07.07

 CTF in Ahrweiler - Lust und Genuß im Ahrtal 
 
klick


Kennt jemand die Strecke?



Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (6. Juli 2007)

hier stehts doch:

http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/pages/rtf2006.htm




Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (9. Juli 2007)

Am Sonntag, 15.07.07 

* 1. CTF Rund um Betzdorf

*Start von 7:00 bis 11:00 Uhr

http://www.rsc-betzdorf.de/


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juli 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Am Sonntag, 15.07.07
> 
> * 1. CTF Rund um Betzdorf
> 
> ...



Da gibt's aber keinerlei Hinweise auf die CTF?


----------



## Ommer (9. Juli 2007)

Bei "Aktivitäten"  unter "RTF" steht 

*15. RTF und 1. CTF Rund um Betzdorf
Ferienspaß Radtour für Kinder


*Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juli 2007)

Ein klein wenig mehr Details wären nur wenig störend, sach ich ma'


----------



## Ommer (9. Juli 2007)

Du hast recht, es ist nicht sehr viel.

Hier hab ich noch was:

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&ID_Termine=19476&mode=breiten_detail

mit Ansprechpartner und Tel-Nr.


----------



## Ommer (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie die Strecke in *Betzdorf* verläuft und wieviel hm zu überwinden sind??

Man sagt, es werde morgen wieder recht heiß.....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (16. Juli 2007)

nächster Termin am Sonntag, 22.07.07:

http://rst-ochtendung.de/index.htm

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&ID_Termine=19529&mode=breiten_detail


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (3. September 2007)

hier

Die nächste CTF in der Eifel.

Kennt jemand die Gegend/Strecke?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> hier
> 
> Die nächste CTF in der Eifel.
> 
> ...


Das könnte was für ultra2 sein  da gibts richtig Panorama 

Nur die Räder auf den Fotos sahen so aus wie ...........................  Rennräder


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> hier
> 
> Die nächste CTF in der Eifel.
> 
> ...



Moin Achim,

hmm, klingt interessant, bin aber da schon hier ...  ...  o.k.,hat nix mit Biken zu tun. Macht aber trotzdem Spaß.  

Melde mich die Tage mal bei Dir, Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (3. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> bin aber da schon hier



Hallo Ralf, 

das sieht nass und kühl aus ,

viel Spass!

Achim


----------



## joscho (3. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> hier
> 
> Die nächste CTF in der Eifel.
> 
> Kennt jemand die Gegend/Strecke?



Woran mag das eigentlich liegen, dass man zu so vielen CTFs keine vernünftigen Informationen findet? Nicht mal navitaugliche Anschriften findet man auf Anhieb. Wollen die nicht, dass man da mitfährt? Ich verstehe das nicht.

Umso dankenswerter, dass Du wenigstens auf die Termine aufmerksam machst.

Gruß
Joerg


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Woran mag das eigentlich liegen, dass man zu so vielen CTFs keine vernünftigen Informationen findet? Nicht mal navitaugliche Anschriften findet man auf Anhieb. Wollen die nicht, dass man da mitfährt? Ich verstehe das nicht.
> 
> Umso dankenswerter, dass Du wenigstens auf die Termine aufmerksam machst.
> 
> ...



... das sind BDR-Veranstaltungen. Und wer den Scharp... kennt, der hat vielleicht eine leise Ahnung ...

Es soll aber noch einen andern Verband geben ... ... ...    

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (3. September 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> hier
> 
> Die nächste CTF in der Eifel.
> 
> ...


 
Du befindest Dich dort halt unmittelbar am bzw. auf dem "Dach der Eifel" (Hohen Acht) mit ihren endlosen Wäldern, vielen hübschen Tälern und netten Hügelchen; entsprechend höhenmeterträchtig kann die Streckenführung (die ich nicht kenne) sein  . Und ein bisschen herbstlich ist es dort auch schon, also bei gutem Wetter ein Genuß...  .


----------



## joscho (3. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> ... das sind BDR-Veranstaltungen. Und wer den Scharp... kennt, der hat vielleicht eine leise Ahnung ...



Ich dachte, der ist nur für die Essensausgabe zuständig und hält sich aus der Orga raus 



> Es soll aber noch einen andern Verband geben ... ... ...
> 
> Ralf



Verband oder Verein? Oder Vereinsverband? Ach Mist, seit kurzem kann ich das nicht mehr auseinander halten


----------



## supasini (3. September 2007)

Hauptsach es et v es klein... eh nee: et Hätz es joot oder so.


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> ...
> Verband oder Verein? Oder Vereinsverband? Ach Mist, seit kurzem kann ich das nicht mehr auseinander halten


 
Ist doch kein Problem:

a) Verband: 






b) Verein(igung):






Beteilige Dich halt, wie Du möchtest  !


----------



## joscho (3. September 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Beteilige Dich halt, wie Du möchtest  !



Puh, schwere Entscheidung - sieht beides nicht ungefährlich aus


----------



## ralf (3. September 2007)

He, he, he? Was habe ich da losgetreten?  

Das ist hier doch ein seriöser Thread. Der Verbandsthread ist derzeit weiter nach unten abgerutscht. ... ... Ich glaube der kommt auch nicht mehr ...  

Ralf


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. September 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Puh, schwere Entscheidung - sieht beides nicht ungefährlich aus


 
Kleiner (seriöser) Tipp: Es gibt mehr Vereine als Verbände (aber warum  ).


----------



## wogru (4. September 2007)

ralf schrieb:


> He, he, he? Was habe ich da losgetreten?
> 
> Das ist hier doch ein seriöser Thread. Der Verbandsthread ist derzeit weiter nach unten abgerutscht. ... ... Ich glaube der kommt auch nicht mehr ...
> 
> Ralf



Der kommt wieder, keine Panik !! Es warten alle auf das neue Logo das "die Natur, die Leidenschaft des Bikens und das Umweltbewusstsein in einzigartigem Einklang" verbindet um anschließend von uns zerrissen/kritisiert/bemängelt usw. zu werden. Andererseits gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf das vielleicht erstmalig etwas tolles Zustande gebracht wurde


----------



## Uplooser (4. September 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Kleiner (seriöser) Tipp: Es gibt mehr Vereine als Verbände (aber warum  ).


Das glaube ich nicht.
Energy, das Foto bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. September 2007)

So, als kleine Wiedergutmachung für die Spammerei hier etwas zum Thema des Threads;

Der eigentliche Veranstalter des CTF nächsten Sonntag ist gar nicht der RC Eifelschwalben Herschbroich, sondern die Landesforsten Rheinland-Pfalz. Deshalb bekommt man auch über diese nähere Infos - wenn auch noch nicht so ganz direkt. Lange Rede wenig Sinn; am Ende kommt man mit etwas Glück auf diese Seite.
Start ist auf Seite http://www.wald-rlp.de, dann "Veranstaltungen" und der Rest ergibt sich.
Da es sich um eine dyn. Seite handelt, kopiere ich die, in meinen Ohren wohl klingende, Beschreibung hier hin:

"Mountainbiker erradeln die landschaftlichen Besonderheiten der Mittelahr bei einer CTF-Veranstaltung (RTF-Nr. 2037).  
Steile Anstiege und Fahrten in Bachtälern im ständigen Wechsel mit gemütlichen Flachstücken auf den Bergkuppen, Abfahrten und einer Wasserquerung gestalten die 66 km lange Tour - 1.500 Höhenmeter - sehr abwechslungsreich. Es werden zwei Alternativrouten mit 54 km und 1.040 Höhenmetern bzw. 40 km und 800 Höhenmetern abgeboten. 
Am Ziel angekommen können sich die Radfahrer auf einem Geschicklichkeitsparcours testen oder ihr Wissen bei einem Waldquiz unter Beweis stellen."

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, werde ich dabei sein. Wer noch?

Viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## Ommer (5. September 2007)

Danke für die Infos, Jörg!

Hmm...die mittlere Strecke würde mir passen, wenn da nicht noch eine andere Veranstaltung wäre, zu der ich mit meiner Nichte eingeladen bin. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht wirds was....

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (5. Oktober 2007)

Am Sonntag gehts über 

[FONT=Verdana,Georgia,Arial]*Höhen und Täler der Eifel

>>>>>hier

*gehts lang, schönes Wetter ist bestellt.


Ich weiss zwar nicht, wo es ist und wie es dort ist, aber ich fahr hin.


Gruß
Achim 
[/FONT]


----------



## Ommer (5. Oktober 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> [FONT=Verdana,Georgia,Arial]
> 
> Ich weiss zwar nicht, wo es ist und wie es dort ist, aber ich fahr hin.
> 
> ...




Jetzt weiss ich, wo es ist.

Ich war am 1.4.93 in der Nähe im belgischen St.Vith bei einer CTF, es hatte frisch geschneit morgens und war recht schlammig.....mit dem Marin Pine Mountain....die hintere Felge war irgendwie durchgebremst und ich musste mit einem geliehenen Laufrad mit Rennradkassette die Tour fahren....es gab einen Pokal (für die zahlreichste Teilnehmergruppe aus Wipperfürth)

ach, war dat schön


----------



## Mack_21 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Achim,
eigentlich wollte ich da auch starten, aber bei mir hat sich kurzfristig Besuch angesagt   also wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts mit einem Start. Im moment weiss ich noch keine genaue Uhrzeit vielleicht kommt der Besuch ja erst gegen abend, dann starte ich doch. Können ja dann gemeinsam fahren. Fährst ja quasie bei mir am Haus vorbei   Ich schick Dir dann ne SMS wenn ich genaueres weiss...


----------



## Vertexto (25. Februar 2009)

So,es ist wider so weit,CTF Zeit.....
Am Sonntag 01.03.2009 in Dortmund Applerbeck(http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&ID_Termine=25411&mode=breiten_detail).
Sehr Netter Veranstallter, und die Strecke ist auch nicht so schlecht.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

